# Perdido River Camping 11/6-11/8



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

My self, Midnight Rider and The Beer Man went camping a few weekends ago on Perdido River and did some catfishing. Ended up getting around 20 total for the weekend with one being a 15lbFlathead. First flathead i have ever caught so that was cool. most of the pics are from a cell phone so sorry for the poor quality. Ill let the others fill in more about the trip


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

It was a great weekend. Had plenty of fish for a fish fry. Had enough beer for an army, and didnt come home withany chiggers this time.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

awesome love them flat-heads, some nice channels u got there to


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Great job guys :clap Hope to hook up with you guys next time. Been many years since I camped out on Perdido. Perfect time of year to run bush hooks too....no snakes or wasps!!



:letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

It was definatly a fun time! weather was almost perfect. warm enough to wear shorts during the day but not hot enough to sweat and cool enough at night to not sweat in the tent but not so cold you want to sleep on top of the camp fire LOL. im definatly looking forward to going again soon!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

man, i love me some catfishin'.. since i moved to oklahoma i've been able to try my ahnd it and i gotta say it's a lot of fun.. went noodling for the first time this summer and pulled up my first ever flathead at a whoppin' 37 pounds!! can't wait to bust their ass in FLA next year


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats old Joe Rutherford i use to work with him a few years ago, does he have a name on here


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Kill'em Dead (12/8/2009)*Thats old Joe Rutherford i use to work with him a few years ago, does he have a name on here


The Beer Man


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I love the first pic (hammock), looks like he's afraid of heights! LOL

Skip


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *lastcast (12/8/2009)*I love the first pic (hammock), looks like he's afraid of heights! LOL
> 
> Skip


 Not affraid of heights. Just need to go on a diet. That hammock was 4 ft off the ground before I got in it.


----------



## TheBeerMan (Aug 22, 2009)

we had a blast that weekend. sorry it took so long to add a reply guys. hope to go again soon:clap


----------

